# هل يمكن أنيتوضف المهندس برتبة ملازم



## أريد المساعدة (17 أبريل 2006)

أخواني السلام عليكم أريد من يعرف أن يجاوبني بالتفصيل على أستفساراتي أريد أن أعرف مهندس الطيران هل يمكن أن يتوضف في الجيش برتبة ملازم من دون أن يدخل الكلية الحربية وكذلك المتخرج من كلية الطب تخصص جراحة مخ وأعصاب هل يمكنه أخواني الرجاء أجابتي عسى اللة أن يجعل لمعرفتي أجر لكم وان كان يستطيع ماهي الشروط ليس شرط أن يكون في الجيش مثلا الدفاع الجوي والبحرية والامن العام أخواني أجيبوني ب؟أسرع وقت وشكرا :81: :32:


----------



## أريد المساعدة (17 أبريل 2006)

أخ جاسر أن كان لديك معلومات الرجاء الرد علي للاهمية


----------



## aerospace8 (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم.. انا الصراحة ممكن اجاوب على حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة بس انا معرفش انت قصدك في اي بلد..بس عموما انا هتكلم بالنسبة لمصر.. في مصر بعد لما تتخرج من كلية الهندسة او طب زي ما انت بتقول ممكن تدخل الجيش ملازم علطول و مش لازم تكون بتدرس في الكلية الحربية قبلها بس ده بيتطلب انك اول ما تتخرج تقدم في أكاديمية الضباط المتخصصين وهية عبارة عن 6 شهور بس بتقضيها فيها بعدها بتتخرج بنفس رتبة الضابط اللي ابتدى الدراسة في نفس السنة اللي انت فيها 
يعني لو مثلا دخلت كلية الهندسة سنة 2000 واتخرجت 2005 تعلق نفس رتبة اللطلبة اللي دخلوا الكلية الفنية العسكرية سنة 2000 واتخرجوا 2005 ...وبعد كده بتتوزع حسب تخصصك يعني لو مهندس كهرباء تتوزع في وحدة كهرباء لو مهندس طيران تدخل القوات الجوية علطول وهكذا..
نفس الحكاية دي كمان بالنسبة لكلية الشرطة.. 
اسف لو طولت عليك او لو مكنتش وفيت الاجابة بس الصراحة هية دي كل المعلومات اللي اعرفها بالنسبة للموضوع ده..


----------

